# October 12 Open Conformation Show in NJ



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Another long shot - 

Anyone planning to attend this show in Manalapan Twp., NJ?
Open Show Conformation


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm, I can't find any info on it (like past entries). I usually just enter through InfoDog and it's not listed there.

I'll be in Augusta and Morristown, NJ on August 31st and September 1st if that's close to you.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know anything about it, but the two barbet people I contacted are supposed to be there. I might go (although Katie would be alone all day) and wanted to know if any DF folks would be there.

I thought about asking you where in NJ you'd be, but then realized we'll be at dog camp those days. If you're ever back in that area, let me know. Morristown is about 2 hours and Augusta about 3 hours away.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

There tend to be a lot of Welshie people entering shows in NJ, so I'm sure I will be back. I was just in Ringoes over the weekend - is that closer to you? 

Good luck meeting a barbet! I had never heard of them until you mentioned them.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Ringoes is about 1 1/2 hours. We're southwest of Philadelphia, near Wilmington, DE. Seems like all the dog stuff happens in north Jersey.

I haven't fully decided on going to the October show. My husband will be away, so Katie will be alone and I hate doing that to her. It would be great to meet the barbet people and dogs; they sound like a great fit for us, but are rare. I think there are less than 200 in the US. That was a huge reason we didn't seriously consider them when we first started looking. But, we're not in a hurry to add another dog, so I'm sure there will be future opportunities.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, there are a lot of shows up in Morristown and other northern towns. Watson's breeder lives near Princeton, so northern NJ shows are a good chance for us to meet up. 

Definitely take pictures if you go! You wouldn't need to go the whole day either if you didn't want to.


----------

